# Living in Africa, Missing my Hedgie



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Hello HHC! It's been a while since I posted but I have a good excuse, I swear. I am currently living in Botswana, Africa, and will be until December. This is the natural habitat of our favroite African pygmy hedgehogs! I've asked some local friends if they've ever seen wild hedgehogs running around and they said no...oh well, my search continues. I have run across some cool African art which is hedgehog-centric. I will post some photos later (of course I bought it immediately).

I really miss my little hedgie, Phinneus, who is currently in the capable hands of my boyfriend back home in WI. I get updates and sometime sI visit him on skype, but of course it's not the same as actually cuddling him. There was talk of my boyfriend setting up a live webfeed so that I could watch Phin do his thing- namely sleep, eat, poop, and wheel.

Anyway, I just wanted to resurface and rejoin this wonderful hedgehog community because I am so homesick for my little quilly critter.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow!  Why are you in Botswana, school/work related? Be safe!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Larry! It's for school.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I understand that you miss your little one... I would too. BUT! I am SO jealous! What an amazing opportunity! When do you come home?

If you're ever in the mood, you can swing through WI for a visit with Phin... and then you can pick me up and take me back to Botswana with you!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Hooray, a fellow Wisconsinite! If you don't mind my asking, what part of the state are you in? I'm in South Central, or I will be when I get back in December.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm in about the same area, maybe a little more east than you. About 30 minutes north of Beaver Dam or 1.25 hours north of Madison.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I have to add my name to jealous-janes! :mrgreen: 

It must be so interesting there. It was my understanding that hedgehogs are as common there as mice are here.....I thought I read that they hang around the dumps because of the food source. But, if I saw a hedgie in Africa, I think I would stay away from it, especially if they were roaming through the dumps. You don't know what kind of disease you could pick up. But....on the other hand....I would definitely camp out and take lots of pictures of these guys in their natural habitat. 

So glad you resurfaced. Please update us on what you're doing exactly over there and what the environment is like.  I love to travel, but I don't get to do so very often.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow!! You go girl!!!   

Please take pictures when you can - I SO want to see EVERYTHING!

I'm sorry you're so far from Phinneus, but so glad he has someone to take care of him. I can't begin to tell you how excited I am for you & your grand adventure!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope you get a pic of a wild hedgie!!! I'm too jealous, what an amazing oppurtunity! If youset up a live feed of your hedgie I want in so I can watch!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes! PJM, I can upload some photos onto my flickr account and share it with you- I have a ton! I've been here for a month so far, so that's a month with no hedgie  Unfortunately the only hedgehog I've seen here was a taxidermied one in a museum. Apparently one of the tribes here used to prescribe wearing hedgehog skin for a love potion for men.

I am hoping to see some wild hedgehogs when I go camping in the bush, but honestly if they are wild and sneaky there is a good chance that they will right under my nose without my noticing. Maybe I can ask a game warden at a nature reserve though.


----------

